# Affinity Photo for Windows



## zim (May 10, 2016)

I thought this would have been talked about a bit more on the forum, maybe it was and I just missed it

https://affinity.serif.com/blog/affinity-is-coming-to-windows/

Anyone else signed up for the beta? I'm pretty excited about this ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 10, 2016)

I suspect that some who were familiar with it on their Macs will like to have it on both platforms, and some may want it on Windows. I'm pretty committed to photoshop / lightroom with 20 some years of training. I'd not want to start over unless there was a big advantage.


----------



## JonAustin (May 10, 2016)

I'm not planning to sign up for the beta, but I will watch closely for reviews.

I will likely buy in, if the Windows version lives up the reputation of its Mac cousin. Sometimes it's educational to look at a repetitious task from a new perspective, and Adobe could certainly use some more competition ...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 14, 2016)

zim said:


> Anyone else signed up for the beta?


Been signed up for months.

I don't really understand the excitement though.

It's clearly very good software (plugin support issues and less than class-leading highlight recovery - either of which could be a show-stopper for me - notwithstanding), but so is PhotoShop CC, and that latter fact won't change with the release of Affinity Photo...


----------



## Zeidora (May 14, 2016)

Excellent news! I very much like AF on the mac, but at work (non-profit), looking to move away from excessive cost of Adobe, and many use PCs. Bang for buck, AF wins hands down. It takes a bit of getting used to, but so did PS. Most people need only a very light upgrade from Photos, most of PS (and AF) is beyond most users. Heck, I'm only using maybe 20% of it! and I'm the go-to-guy for digital imaging at our place. We do hard-copy book production, which is on the more demanding side.


----------



## LDS (May 14, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I suspect that some who were familiar with it on their Macs will like to have it on both platforms, and some may want it on Windows. I'm pretty committed to photoshop / lightroom with 20 some years of training. I'd not want to start over unless there was a big advantage.



At that price (and features), clearly it's not aimed to be a direct competitor of Photoshop. But it can fill the gap between simpler photo "apps" with just a few editing tools, and high-end applications like Photoshop. It can be a competitor of Photoshop Elements, although Affinity uses a more "pro" user interface, and offers some more advanced features, while still being less expensive, or Paint Shop Pro, which Corel "consumerized" too much.

A class of software which is of no interest for high-end users, but still have enough ones among those who have more limited needs, don't want/can't spend too much, and also don't like pirated copies.


----------



## GuyF (May 16, 2016)

zim said:


> Anyone else signed up for the beta? I'm pretty excited about this ;D



Thanks for the link. Signed up for the beta. Seems like you get a lot of functionality for just £40 inc. free updates.


----------

